# one dollar microscope



## Tin Falcon (Sep 12, 2009)

This thread has multiple inspiration. I was googling differential threads and came across a very interesting web page. I imediatly though of Grahms thred on a microscope eye piece. 
I started a new thread as not to highjack Grahms thread. 
The fun science gallery shows hoe to make a inexpensive microscope for common scrounged materials. lots of basic lens theory etc.





The full story here.
http://www.funsci.com/fun3_en/ucomp1/ucomp1.htm
Tin


----------

